
Show HN: Spammed – A social experiment - aogl
https://spammed.ao.gl/
======
helb
_> What happens when you don't set any restrictions or spam controls but allow
free posting?_

XSS, apparently :)

------
knarf180
You failed to sanitize the form inputs. The site is xss vulnerable.

